# Upper Red



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Our annual trip to Upper Red was a bust last weekend. We caught 11 crappies for 12 guys. Might have to go back up in a month or so.

We went out of West Winds about 3.5 miles. It sounds like the better catches were coming from 5 miles out.


----------

